# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kërkoj informacion mbi llixhat e Elbasanit

## Daniel Maker

*Per nje fatkeqsi ne familje kisha nevoje te me ndimonit duke me dhene me shume informacione midis ktynve llixhave ju lutem.

kam nevoje te di ku jan ku sjan,a ka nai hotel ose nai qender aty ku mun te shkosh te "shtrohesh" dhe sa kushtojn,per sa dit duhet te rrish,sherbimi si eshte po pat.

se ca kerkova ne google vet sme kenaqi aq shum,doja me dit nai experience personale nqofse keni qen dhe "bejne efekt" ose nqofse jan vetem legjenda a ku e di un.

Tem shum serioze kshu qe shpresoj te me ndimoni seriozisht.

Faleminderit per kush do mundohet*

----------


## floren

Llixhat e Elbasanit Jane 15 km jasht Elbasanit Me cme kane thene eshte nje kompleks me standarte relativisht te mira  Bisedova para pak kohesh me dy persona qe ishin kuruar atje ishin shume te kenaqur  si me sherbimin ashtu dhe me cmimin Di qe drejtorin e quajne Dashnor Bardhi dhe eshte nje mjek shume i zoti. Ne rast se keni njerez ne Elbasan  mund te ikni dhe te vini perdite per te evituar shtruajen Te shkuara

----------


## JuVeNtus_Fan

Per cfare semundje te duhen llixhat!

----------


## floren

llixhat kane banja termale dhe jane per semundje romatizmale ,por me konkretisht LLixha eshte nje fshat ne te cilin uji dhe balta eshte eshte termale

----------


## JuVeNtus_Fan

Po varet se per cfare i duhet, prandaj e pyeta. Sepse e di ku ndodhen llixhat e cfare mund te kurojne. 
Nqs deshiron Daniel Maker mund te ndihmoj edhe me ndonje nr tel edhe te sqarohesh me mire vete!

----------


## Daniel Maker

ah kshu qe ka dhe nje kompleks per tu shtruar me gjithmen?a keni iden sa mun te kushtojn se skam njeri ne elbasan dhe ta di sa kohe duhet te rrish ose jo dhe te boj cdo llogari meqe do detyrohemi dhe ne te rrim andej po qe nje gje me shum dit!
se per ca po shikoja nga interneti mu dukshin ca hotela hap dhe kto termat ishin si pun reklame po per sa po me thuni dhe ju qenka cdo gje e vertet..

tani do boj ky personi nje operacion shum delikate per krahun e majt se ka nje dreq vene qe eshte e thyme per ca kuptova dhe duhet ta mbylli se nuk e luan me!dhe than qe pas interventit ktu ne itali do ishte mir te shkonte me nai ven kshu qe te qetesohet dhe te bej disa kura dhe veni tha doktorri eshte ma mir te jet nai terme meqe sintomat e rreumatizmit sdo e lejn kurr rehat dhe te pakten ti heqi per disa kohe pas operacionit qe mos te ket shum shum dhimbje..dhe nena u kujtu per ket ven qe tha eshte me fam dhe na tha ta coshim atje dhe kshu do bojm!

po se pate besdi shum faleminderit Juventus Fan nqofse me jep nai kontakt qe te sqarohem edhe vet me ata!rrofshit ala..

----------


## elbed

O Daniel Maker. Llixhat jane ashtu sic thane dhe te tjeret. Tani problem ka ne muajt Maj-Qershor dhe Shtator qe ka shume kerkesa dhe ndoshta nuk gjen vend. Muajt e tjere besoj eshte me e lehte. 
Llixhat i ke 2 llojesh private dhe shteterore. Te shteteroret ndoshta ka avantash sepse aty ka mjeke qe te mbikqyrin dhe te orientojne per banjot ne varesi te semundjes. Flitet qe ka edhe te privatet. Po nese ka tek te gjithe apo jo kete nuk e di. Te privatet jane ca me te mira kushtet: dhome, krevat, etj. Cmimi eshte 1000 leke te rinj ne nate ku perfshihet dhe ushqimi, qe thone qe eshte i mire. Ne muajt qe te permenda pagesa behet 2 javore pavaresisht se sa do rrish

----------

